# Wedding Flower Girls,labs Portia and Ellie



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Portia and Ellie escorted Elizabeth down the aisle in fancy red collars covered in rose corsages. Now, they are sleeping over at Ljilly's, hanging out with Tally and Finn. Anyone want to join the slumber party?





















http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/ljilly28/IMG_3445.jpg


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lovely Flower girls, love the pictures, the last one looks a lot like Sadie!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*BEAUTIFUL !*

CAN'T JOIN YOU ...

BUT ...

...

...

VOILA !


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the corsage and I bet they were perfect. The tennis ball picture is great and needs to be in the calender contest.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Love the corsage and I bet they were perfect. The tennis ball picture is great and needs to be in the calender contest.


With four retrievers, the "ball politics" is intense. Finn's stealing tactic goes kiss, kiss, kiss, steal, run.:smooch:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love when humans have their pups in their weddings! My youngest insists she'll be married outside so maybe the boys will be allowed to attend. or be ring bearers!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Portia and Ellie did great with the crowd and walking down the aisle, but started woofing during the vows.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A couple of the best looking flower girls I have seen. Bet they were a big hit at the wedding.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahh, that is very sweet!


----------

